# Looking for info on Chloe



## Shantara (29 December 2011)

15.1 dark bay mare, 10yrs old with bad sweet itch. Moved to a yard in Silverstone around july.

Just need to know how she's doing. 

I'm not the ex-owner, but asking on her behalf.


----------



## pipstar (29 December 2011)

Are you on Facebook?
Might be worth asking on Northants Horsewatch FB page. Infact I'll post this for you now.

X


----------



## Shantara (29 December 2011)

pipstar said:



			Are you on Facebook?
Might be worth asking on Northants Horsewatch FB page. Infact I'll post this for you now.

X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! I couldn't find that group, but my facebook link is in my signature


----------



## cally6008 (29 December 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Thank you so much!! I couldn't find that group, but my facebook link is in my signature 

Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Horsebacks (29 December 2011)

Random question but was she always called Chloe? She looks the image of a horse I bred would be about the same age too


----------



## Shantara (31 December 2011)

Horsebacks said:



			Random question but was she always called Chloe? She looks the image of a horse I bred would be about the same age too
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply! We're not really sure, I'm afraid D:


----------



## Loopypony (31 December 2011)

I live 2 mins away from Silverstone - will ask around. There's not many yards over there so one of my friends must know.


----------



## Shantara (1 January 2012)

Loopypony said:



			I live 2 mins away from Silverstone - will ask around. There's not many yards over there so one of my friends must know.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much


----------



## Loopypony (1 January 2012)

I have found her - will PM you her owner's details


----------



## pipstar (3 January 2012)

Yippeeee!!

Dontcha just love the internet?


----------

